# Secure Field for dog walking



## AANDP (3 September 2012)

I`m in the process of gaining a field which is stock fenced and secure, I`m using it for my dogs training and clients. After having years with a runaway springer and no secure places to let her off the lead for a run.

I`m toying with the idea of allowing people to use the field to exercise their dogs for a charge, I`m after feed back on how much you would pay and how long you would want to use it for.

Thanks


----------



## Spudlet (3 September 2012)

I'd let clients use it for free before or after lessons as a goodwill thing, and only charge a token amount for others - I'd see it more as a way to lure new clients in than as a money-making service in itself


----------



## Red30563 (3 September 2012)

This is a place in Somerset, which gives you an idea what they do and what they charge.

http://www.chips-field.com/


----------



## Cahill (3 September 2012)

Red30563 said:



			This is a place in Somerset, which gives you an idea what they do and what they charge.

http://www.chips-field.com/

Click to expand...


i`m sitting on a goldmine


----------



## Goya (3 September 2012)

I must be so lucky then. I am allowed to use our Flyball training field whenever I want (Well apart from when it is used twice a wek for Agility) with no charge. It is a Godsend.


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2012)

I'd pay up to a fiver for an hour. It would depend on how far away it was from me, if other dogs would be using it at the same time etc

Yes all of you sat on land are defo sitting on goldmines for those of us with unruly dogs!


----------



## blackcob (3 September 2012)

As a client of any of your other services I'd expect to be able to use it free before and after lessons etc. 

If there was agility equipment available, decent competition spec, I'd pay £10 an hour.  

I'd look at contacting local Siberian husky and greyhound groups, these are the people who will most value a secure off-lead area and may be interested in regular block bookings. Logistically better than having individuals coming and going and you can charge a flat fee.


----------



## Suelin (3 September 2012)

I would think that in this litigious society you may need some kind of insurance.  Just a thought.


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (3 September 2012)

I'd love one near me to be honest, so yes! But not if it was overpriced though, or had aggressive dogs in. Maybe split it in half or something to allow individual area's if thats a possibility?


----------



## AANDP (3 September 2012)

Thanks for the replies alot to think on.. 

I`m really offering to owners who have recall issues and need a place to work on recall, but in a secure area. Having been their I know how hard it is to find a place to pratice or just to give your dog a place to run free. 

It would not be used unattended and I would be their to over see any problems that could arise. As I train my own dogs and clients their are times that its not being used by myself and it could be helpful to someone. 

I will contact a few agility groups etc. I have full public liability insurance and as I have said will be there. 

Thanks


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (3 September 2012)

AANDP said:



			I`m in the process of gaining a field which is stock fenced and secure, I`m using it for my dogs training and clients. After having years with a runaway springer and no secure places to let her off the lead for a run.

I`m toying with the idea of allowing people to use the field to exercise their dogs for a charge, I`m after feed back on how much you would pay and how long you would want to use it for.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

To be really secure the field would need more than normal stock fence (eg we have 7 foot high tension horse mesh), as some dogs can easily clear standard stock fencing. Or do you mean something higher? Also beware planning - walking dog in agric field is ok but once it starts to be used for dog training as its main function that would require change of use I believe. just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## teacups (3 September 2012)

Ooh, interesting idea! I imagine a lot of people would love that - not sure how many would pay: depends on the area (and how many other opportunites there are for off-lead exercise without risk).

Issues I can think of: 

- disposal of dog-poo - will you need a trade waste bin?

- planning: noise might be an issue if there are any houses within earshot (excited dogs barking as they play with each other/owner), and shouting from dog owners as they call their dog, etc. Every hour a different set of noises: potentially quite disruptive if you live next to it? I don't know if this really is anything neighbours can do anything about, just wondering.

I like the idea.


----------



## misterjinglejay (4 September 2012)

blackcob said:



			I'd look at contacting local Siberian husky and greyhound groups, these are the people who will most value a secure off-lead area and may be interested in regular block bookings. Logistically better than having individuals coming and going and you can charge a flat fee.
		
Click to expand...

Husky/mal/sleddog owners are always looking for secure areas to let the dogs run off lead.


----------



## Spudlet (4 September 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			To be really secure the field would need more than normal stock fence (eg we have 7 foot high tension horse mesh), as some dogs can easily clear standard stock fencing. Or do you mean something higher? Also beware planning - walking dog in agric field is ok but once it starts to be used for dog training as its main function that would require change of use I believe. just a couple of thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

That is a good point - a Vizsla in one of my classes decided to hop over into the next ring a few weeks ago, to visit the other class...


----------

